# Raccoon thread



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 25, 2020)

Free raccoons goddammit!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 25, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


Some of them are shy XD


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 25, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Some of them are shy XD


not surprised since some humans tend to chase raccoons away.


----------



## Punji (Nov 25, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> not surprised since some humans tend to chase raccoons away.


Raccoons are the most oppressed members of our society.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 25, 2020)

Punji said:


> Raccoons are the most oppressed members of our society.


nah. i've been homeless.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 26, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 94774


you might not be that far from the truth here.

primates are known to ride the back of hogs so as to scare away threats and have the pig hunt for food for them.

raccoons also have opposable thimbs and can climb almost as easily as a monkey.

it kinda makes sense they would have done the same.


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 27, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> you might not be that far from the truth here.
> 
> primates are known to ride the back of hogs so as to scare away threats and have the pig hunt for food for them.
> 
> ...


No, actually they don't have opposable thumbs:






Raccoons still have very good hands, probably the best you will find outside primates. Thay are also really intelligent.

Meanwhile: *'Masked bandits': Raccoons break into bank in California*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2020)

Raccoon mistakes CNN reporter for appetizing pile of trash


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 27, 2020)

Yastreb said:


> No, actually they don't have opposable thumbs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the topmost digit can rotate which makes it opposable


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2020)

Lol, I was gonna tag our lovely @Punji in this thread, but seems he was already aware of it.

You're beautiful
You're beautiful, it's truuue
When I saw your face
In a trashy place~


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 27, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> the topmost digit can rotate which makes it opposable



Not according to Wikipedia.


> The raccoon's paws lack an opposable thumb; thus, it does not have the agility of the hands of primates.[101][103]


Their references are "MacClintock, Dorcas (1981). _A Natural History of Raccoons_" and "Zeveloff, Samuel I. (2002). _Raccoons: A Natural History_".

But I suppose there are different leves of opposability.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 94774


That's the news we like!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332845876054806529


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 25, 2021)

Hiding The Pet Collective GIF - Hiding ThePetCollective Raccoon - Discover & Share GIFs (tenor.com)

how do you post gifs to this accursed forum


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352784166887288832


----------



## Seph (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Yastreb (Jan 28, 2021)

I really like these daylight videos with smaller number of raccoons so they can get more individual attention.


----------



## pthhpth (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 1, 2021)

Raccoon pals play hide and seek often!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 2, 2021)

I also posted it in a pic of your fursona’s species but I’ll post here since he do be on the phone during the pandemic! What a good raccoon.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 100765


Spherical raccoon! the star of the bowling alley!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Yastreb (Feb 3, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>



Cats: Who are you? Have we been introduced?
Coon: Thx for the food bye.


----------



## FaroraSF (Feb 4, 2021)

Years ago I worked in a fish processing plant and when I got home I would put my work boots outside because they had fish bits on them and I didn't want the house to smell like fish.

Well one night after I had showered I noticed one of my cats wasn't inside so I opened the front door and called for her and heard a rustle in the bush. And out came the biggest, roundest, fluffiest raccoon I had ever seen.

I said to it, "You aren't my cat", and promptly shut the door in its face. 

To this day I wonder if raccoons had secretly been licking my work boots clean every night without me knowing.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## pthhpth (Feb 11, 2021)

anyone here on reddit? if so, you should join this sub immediately!


----------



## Yastreb (Feb 12, 2021)

> The bridge at Mangrove-dûm Creek.
> 
> After an apology and a quiet retreat, the bridge was spared and I avoided being cast into the abyss.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Feb 13, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> nah. i've been homeless.



The more you say about yourself the more intriguing you seem.

***

This fandom needs more Rocket.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 13, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 101783


Oh what the Hell! they forgot to take down the raccoon garland! it's been 3 months since Christmas ffs


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 13, 2021)

Stop knocking over my trash cans!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy love day!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 15, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Stop knocking over my trash cans!


Are you sure it's YOUR trash?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Are you sure it's YOUR trash?
> View attachment 101962



You can have the trash ... just, you know, put the trash cans back.


----------



## Punji (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 21, 2021)

There's only one raccoon I acknowledge and he carries a very big gun.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 22, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 102436



you were expecting spiderman but it was ME pizzahead!


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 24, 2021)

I saw this video the other day:






Edit: Also


----------



## Yastreb (Feb 25, 2021)

Deep in the forest, contemplating the world.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

raccoons out here catching less covid than the human populous because they remember to wash things


----------



## Yastreb (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> raccoons out here catching less covid than the human populous because they remember to wash things


And they also wear masks! They are like the epitome of hygiene.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> Deep in the forest, contemplating the world.


Contemplating how to make the world into one giant trash pile.


----------



## Punji (Feb 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Contemplating how to make the world into one giant trash pile.


The world is already full of garbage. Far as I'm concerned, raccoons are helping to clean the place up.


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 1, 2021)

I appreciate the raccoons. I saw a raccoon family in my local market place at night once. It was a mother with around 3 babies following her. My cold, callous heart nearly melted into slag.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 1, 2021)

Who be givin me heart attacks at 2AM when I hear a crash outside???
YOU IS!!!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 13, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370875129526427649


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Yastreb (Mar 24, 2021)

Day 42, still haven't caught the spy.







Who, me? Uhh... I'm a bird.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 24, 2021)

When mom won't let you have Mcdonald's trash.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Yastreb (Mar 28, 2021)

You know how as you start writing something in a search engine it gives you suggestions based on what searches are the most common? I was going to put "raccoon cute" in Duckduckgo image search to find some nice pictures to post here. But as soon as I had typed "raccoon c" I saw one of the top five suggestions... 



Spoiler



"raccoon cheese grater"


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 28, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> You know how as you start writing something in a search engine it gives you suggestions based on what searches are the most common? I was going to put "raccoon cute" in Duckduckgo image search to find some nice pictures to post here. But as soon as I had typed "raccoon c" I saw one of the top five suggestions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am concerned


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 30, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 106083
> View attachment 106085


That second one is scandalous.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 106070


leave the thirsty baby alone will ya lol


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 103337


they look delicious


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Yastreb (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 107018View attachment 107019


It ain’t much, but it’s honest work!


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> raccoons out here catching less covid than the human populous because they remember to wash things


when raccoons in the city are cleaner than the humans we have a problem


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 107127


you see humans.

other creatures can use computers.

<_< >_>
_9)...


----------



## Yastreb (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 14, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382470999178903552


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 14, 2021)

Baby


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

Yastreb said:


>


well it wasn't that gun but a similar thing happened to a friend of mine once.


----------



## Punji (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 19, 2021)

i blow you a kiss


----------



## Yastreb (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 20, 2021)

https://imgur.com/a/1r7Ypor


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 26, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 107586


What a dramatic grape meal. Almost reminds me of Munch's scream


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Kumali (Apr 26, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 108299



Do they tie you up? If so, send them my way.


----------



## Punji (Apr 26, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Do they tie you up? If so, send them my way.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 27, 2021)

@Punji Eh..... just eat trash. (And live happily ever after).


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 27, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 108299


Me and the boys.


Kumali said:


> Do they tie you up? If so, send them my way.


hell yeah, more robberies!


----------



## Punji (Apr 27, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Punji Eh..... just eat trash. (And live happily ever after).


Is that an offer? I knew you'd come around. <3


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 30, 2021)

Punji said:


> Is that an offer? I knew you'd come around. <3


@Punji Eh... you're late to the party, bro..... we've already dined and taken off..... enjoy the leftovers though.


----------



## Punji (Apr 30, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Eh... you're late to the party, bro..... we've already dined and taken off..... enjoy the leftovers though.



You know I don't mind some _sloppy seconds_ with my _favourite_ 'yote~





Oh, what's that? You were just huffing paint cans? Oh, alright then... I guess I'll just help myself to this cheesecake or something.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 108070
> View attachment 108071


i'm thoroughlky convinced Bob Ross was the second coming and we're all in hell now


----------



## Punji (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Yastreb (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 7, 2021)

An happy and now independent Raccoon!
Can now drive to far away trash!


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> well it wasn't that gun but a similar thing happened to a friend of mine once.


fyi fa community, this is not a troll post.

seen that vid where the ape picks up the gun and figures out how to use it?

raccoon did that with a handgun.

i was there.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Beepsi (May 12, 2021)

Hmm... A thread about racoons... Here's an idea that is lurking in my membrane (and also a way for this idea to be passed on if I fail to do something about it):

Imagine a racoon who constantly help crooks commit tax evasion for a large sum of money. Yet, the racoon will constantly screw over the crooks it is helping through some kind of twisted "monkey's paw" (slang for a wish that's given in a crooked way) without any harmful intentions. The racoon's scheme to help crooks to do tax evasion can seen as a scam, to one, but to the racoon it isn't; just a simple little blunder in a way to help those do tax evasion.

Inspiration for this racoon idea comes from the character, Saul Goodman, who is from _Breaking Bad_ & _Better Call Saul_.

Your Welcome.


----------



## Yastreb (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Punji (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 24, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396587081229611009


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 25, 2021)

He’s excited to finally get to go to school for the first time! Especially with the pandemic rules lifting, he’s so happy!


----------



## Punji (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 10, 2021)

"Haha, you see, the craziest story behind my situation here. Anyway, mind helping me out?"


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 16, 2021)

He's no longer asking, this is a warning.


----------



## Punji (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 29, 2021)

it’s a sin to let this thread die.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2021)

@Punji


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 117279


They about to steal some high quality trash.


----------



## Filter (Jul 30, 2021)

This thread needs more Rocket.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 30, 2021)

The raccoon is praising the mighty trash lord for the wonder feast he found in a dumpster.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 31, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


>


oh the feels


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 7, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 117858


"You're a wizard, Punji and a fumbling good'n when you train up a little!"


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 11, 2021)

Cerbus, but raccoon.


----------



## Punji (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 24, 2021)

I posted it here before, but it came up like this in my photos on my phone, it looked so wholesome I had to.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 24, 2021)

Anyone mentioned M E G A R A C C O O N yet?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 24, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Anyone mentioned M E G A R A C C O O N yet? View attachment 119717View attachment 119718


Trash panda.
Dumpster Tiger.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2021)

@Punji 

Time to post raccoon. :>


----------



## Punji (Oct 12, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> @Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Time to post raccoon. :>








As is my sacred duty.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 12, 2021)

Punji said:


> As is my sacred duty.


That’s a strong Raccoon!
I feel bad who ends up in the wrong trash with him.


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 15, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


Haha. I always watch this guys videos. I love his big bucket of hotdogs.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 23, 2021)

Fascinating piece of art information. Raccoons are truly everywhere. It's been raccoons all along.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/bonecollecting/comments/q835xa


----------



## Punji (Oct 23, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Fascinating piece of art information. Raccoons are truly everywhere. It's been raccoons all along.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/bonecollecting/comments/q835xa


Truth is, the game was raccoons from the start.


----------



## Punji (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Yastreb (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 28, 2021)

He's scheming on ways to steal your trash. Very evil, fear him.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## BadRoy (Nov 10, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


>


This is thoroughly raccoon-like behavior.


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Yastreb (Nov 17, 2021)

* yawn *


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 18, 2021)

How do you crazy raccoons feel about *TRASH*?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 18, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> How do you crazy raccoons feel about *TRASH*?
> 
> View attachment 122616


@BadRoy They love it, I think... 
Like the water....


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 19, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> How do you crazy raccoons feel about *TRASH*?
> 
> View attachment 122616


Aww, you can see that raccoon loves the trash. He is giving it a kiss!


----------



## Punji (Nov 22, 2021)

Me someday~


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 28, 2021)

I was gonna put this in the other one..... I'll put it here though.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Yastreb (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## BadRoy (Dec 15, 2021)

I used to watch raccoons at an animal sanctuary. They'd always stick their little grabby hands out under the door.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 15, 2021)

Coons


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 26, 2021)

RACCOON BLEP.
GET BLEPPED ON NERDS!


----------



## Punji (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Yastreb (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 18, 2022)

*pops in*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 18, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


That is very motivational. I feel motivated now.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 19, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> *pops in*


----------



## Yastreb (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Mar 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498590716330713089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498089252080521219


----------



## ben909 (Mar 5, 2022)

could they be trained to sort garbage and recycling foe us?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 26, 2022)

All I got


----------



## Punji (Mar 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507114965555204101


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 27, 2022)

ben909 said:


> could they be trained to sort garbage and recycling foe us?


Only the edible and not edible


----------



## Punji (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Yastreb (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 28, 2022)

Pumpkin Spice Raccoon


----------



## Punji (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Yastreb (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2022)

fucking fatass


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 130567
> fucking fatass


Seriously, get a job... sorting trash, amirite? ಥ‿ಥ


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515321421446189058


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 19, 2022)

I want one for a pet. I have an OC raccoon. Started out as a love interest for Rocket Racoon (had no idea Lylla the otter existed at the time) around the time GotG2 came out. Originally called her Rita but thought she should have GotG themed name so I named her Brandy.   She's the best friend and main assistant to my fursona.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 19, 2022)

Can only find this in little  kid sizes


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Yastreb (Apr 27, 2022)

Don't mind me, just another bird eating at the bird feeder.


----------



## WeAreOneArt (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Pygmepatl (May 25, 2022)




----------



## sushy (May 25, 2022)

awww these are adorable!


----------



## Yastreb (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Yastreb (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Yastreb (Aug 10, 2022)




----------

